# NCEES looking for volunteers



## Ble_PE (May 10, 2011)

Looks like the NCEES is looking for volunteers to take the 2 day structural exam to help determine pass rates. The dates are the 17 &amp; 18 of June, so for those of us that took the test in April that means it will be the end of June at the earliest that we receive the scores.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2011)

I believe this is also being done for the new environmental and chemical exams. Gotta make sure the questions are legitimate I guess. Explains the 8-10 weeks lead time more than random conspiracy theories I guess.


----------



## TheJuiceisLoose (May 11, 2011)

They should also only give them the same amount time that was allowed during testing to perform their own solutions and give ratings. It's a lot easier to judge questions based upon difficulty when you aren't "under the gun". Should be interesting, especially for those of us who have just recently taken the exam. I would have thought they would have ALREADY determined their pass/fail levels. I guess the aren't so sure anymore.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2011)

> I would have thought they would have ALREADY determined their pass/fail levels. I guess the aren't so sure anymore.....


How do you propose they would do that before they have exam data to go by? Pull a number out of a hat?


----------



## McEngr (May 11, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > I would have thought they would have ALREADY determined their pass/fail levels. I guess the aren't so sure anymore.....
> 
> 
> How do you propose they would do that before they have exam data to go by? Pull a number out of a hat?


They pay for flight and lodging... tempting, but I've only passed the SE 2 and can't get my license here in Oregon. They'd probably not admit me.


----------



## TheJuiceisLoose (May 11, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > I would have thought they would have ALREADY determined their pass/fail levels. I guess the aren't so sure anymore.....
> 
> 
> How do you propose they would do that before they have exam data to go by? Pull a number out of a hat?


No. Amusing though. I would have assumed that they had already performed this sort of group evaluation with structural engineering peers prior to administering the exam. I guess they truly did edit this exam until the last minute, thus not allowing time for evaluation.

Interesting to note that they only asked for people in "building design" and not bridge design.......which is the other option on the exam.


----------



## greatjohn (May 24, 2011)

I was not selected by them. They said two many people like to be the volunteers.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 24, 2011)

I personally didn't even get the memo until the 19th. Since the birth of mini kevo, I figure that I just won't have the time.

So, I didn't even put my name in the hat.


----------

